# Need help: Turkey Fryer & Dutch Oven



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey folks.... I see its been over a year since I've logged on to the forums. A lot of water over the dam since then. Long story....

Anyways, I bought the family a few gifts. First is a turkey fryer for my propane burner and another is a cast iron Dutch oven. However, I need some guidance and was hoping someone here could point me in the right direction. Can anyone provide me with some links on how to use these items?? I do not think either is coing with instructions, at least I don't think so. Both are to arrive early next week and I was hoping to use the fryer for Christmas dinner.

P.S. Also got me a big pressure canner! Every gift I bought for me, my wife or the family involves cooking or food! Guess that shows were my mind is!!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

google dutch oven cooking and that will give you lots of places to look and recipes to make there are some cast iron cook ware you hang over the fire and some you put coals under the pot and on the lid the ones with feet are for this too many hot coals and the food will burn up not enough and the food takes too long to cook good luck and have fun with them peanut oil is best for the fryer but takes so much oil for just one turkey we don't use ours very often


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

As to the turkey fryer, put your turkey in first, fill the pot with water, then take the turkey OUT. The water left remaining tells you how much oil you'll need to add. Dump out the water and proceed. That's what the guys at the Habitat restore told me when I bought mine there. (still haven't used it yet). They were very adamant that I understand that principal, otherwise when the turkey is added to the hot oil and the oil overflows, you will have a huge flare up & possibly loose your eyebrows, or worse.


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

wwwcamp-cook.com should be able to help with the dutch oven


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Will be checking out the dutch oven links.

Has anyone ever tried using different oils for turkeys? We have lots of canola and coconut oil. Everyone says to use peanut, though. I'm guessing theres a good reason or two.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Generally, peanut oil is used because it doesn't smoke when frying.

A couple of pointers on that turkey fryer. Chixarecute gave good advice as to how to fiqure how much oil to use. After pouring out the water, make sure you dry the pot. You don't want any water in your oil. Also, dry all water off your turkey before lowering it into the pot, otherwise it will sputter alot. *MOST IMPORTANT *- heat your oil to the correct cooking temperature then_* turn off the flame before adding the turkey.*_ That way, if the oil should boil over you won't have a flame that can catch the oil on fire. Relight after the oil has calmed down a bit. Another thing, don't do this in your garage. More houses have burned down by doing this than you would believe. Put the burner out in the yard out of harms way.

Make sure the turkey will fit in the pot. The first time I tried this I bought a huge 18 pounder, not thinking of the size. It wouldn't fit in the pot. Most turkey fryers say to go with a 10 pound bird.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I think if I were the cook, I would probably cook that turkey a day / evening ahead of time, then just warm it up in the oven. Should simplify things tremendously.

Please heed the warnings, turkey fryers cause many house fires, OPERATOR ERROR, not defective fryer. Good luck.


----------



## steve-in-kville (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks again for the tips. I'm gonna do this in the driveway the first time just to be safe. I also discovered that walmart had the best price on peanut oil so I'll be stocking up on that before Christmas.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Make sure it's pure peanut oil and not a blend. A blend will work, it's just that they prominately display the words "Peanut Oil" on the label, but in fact it's only a small percentage.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> I'm gonna do this in the driveway the _first time_ *just to be safe.*


:run::run:


----------

